
Using Ruby Gem to root a box - r11t
http://www.reddit.com/r/ruby/comments/br9ui/using_gem_to_root_a_box/
======
jpcx01
Bad title. He was given sudo access to gem. So, of course he'll be able to run
arbitrary code as sudo.

Don't use sudo gems. Rubygems works great with normal user access. In fact,
best bet is to have a user ruby install too. RVM helps with this.

